# Event Stallion Recommendations Please



## tipsytiger2 (31 January 2011)

This is my first post on HHO so hello all! 

I am looking for a stallion to cover my Java Tiger event mare this year.

I don't have any conformational shots on this computer as currently at work, I will endeavour to upload one from home later, I'm pretty sure I know her strength's/weaknesses but a new set of eyes is always welcomed! 

She is 16.2 3/4 tb 1/4 id sire is java tiger, dam is blue laser.

I'm really looking for a pure tb, and end up with a 7/8ths bred or an ISH - not that I am not a fan of warmbloods, I have 3, I just think in this instance I'd like to stick to her breeding.

She is a nice MW stamp of a mare and as I am unsure whether foaly will be for me or for sale I really want something classicly bred for eventing which will be easy to sell should I need to in future.

She really is a lovely mare, the sweetest I have ever known and will do anything you ask of her, she's no dobbin but 110% genuine and I have had a lot of fun and gained a lot of confidence on her over the years.

She is maiden and 14 in April and as much as I want to continue competing her, I desperately want a foal from her too.

She's played nanny to my other youngster and is such a sweet horse she will be a terrific mum.

Things I need to improve:

She's long in the back and slightly downhill - other than that she's perfect! 
I would be quite happy with a clone, she's tough, sound, healthy, genuine, bold, lives on thin air, and is a cuddly affectionate (slightly porky) wonder horse.

My criteria for a stallion:

tb/irish bloodlines
proven competition record
excellent temperament
short coupled with excellent uphill paces
pref not ginger lol

I had my heart set on Jumbo, I have been in love with him ever since I was a little girl, but I don't think he would suit her and have also heard that every now and then his progeny are a little toe in - a throw back from his ID bredding i think.

I have looked at his sons, Brief Encounter is my favourite but I haven't seen many of his offspring - I was hoping someone on here would have one! 

Others I am seriously considering:

Kings Composer
Primitive Proposal


I have looked at so many stallions (only online thank goodness for the internet) and am going to Addington Saturday to have a good look at a few there.

I would welcome any suggestions or previous experience of any suitable sires to similarly bred mares - or anyone with a java mare they've bred from

Many Thanks for taking the time to read


----------



## no_no_nanette (31 January 2011)

How about Carrick Diamond Lad?  We saw some very nice offspring of his at the Monart Young Event Horse Sale in the autumn.

And I think that you will certainly see some tasty options at Addington - Power Blade, Revolution, Sir Suave, and the Louella boys (they have a very nice stallion on their website, Primitive Academy, who will be out and about at stallion parades next year apparently) - Primitive Star, who again has that TB x ID breeding; and Primitive Proposal will be there, of course!

Another option might be (but this is the WB route, I'm afraid!) - Valencio, very interesting breeding for an eventing sire : Corland x Calvados x MytensXX.  Again, he will be at Addington.

There's a lovely TB Canadian stallion who is very much tried and tested on the competition and offspring front - A Fine Romance - and the stud are just looking at whether they can supplu frozen to UK breeders this year.  He stands at Tamarack Farm Stud


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (31 January 2011)

went to the hartpury stallion parade this weekend out of the eventing stallions Mr Big Cat really impressed me and also Graf, also liked the look of Otto Mail but we didnt see him jump he has a fantastic trot but maybe a little too much WB for you


----------



## tristar (31 January 2011)

i like kings composer, and would consider using him, he looks sturdily put together


----------



## Alec Swan (31 January 2011)

Little Tiger shares the same sire,  with your mare.  Type the name in,  and then you'll see that there was a planned ET,  using Classic Primitive (I think).  I don't know what came of the plans.

I'm really not too sure about Brief Encounter,  and there are others of his kind.  I don't know why,  and I really can't put my finger on it.  It may be because whilst they may be the type of horse which we want to *breed,* are they really the type of horse which we want to breed,  *from?*

If TB types are what you want,  with proven progeny,  then have you considered Mill Law?  There are also some very smart,  and proven TBs available.  

I'm not entirely sure of my argument,  but I suspect that the best event horses,  arrive in part,  from outside that specific discipline.

Alec.


----------



## Tibbycat (1 February 2011)

What about Mill Law or Classic Primitive?

Ive a mill law 2 yr old - hes horizontal - just fantastic - safest on the yard.  very trainable and had many offers for him just for his temperment

Plus he jumps for fun
x


----------



## kerilli (1 February 2011)

what about Power Blade? i'm hearing very very good things about him.


----------



## loverly (1 February 2011)

Have you looked at the Stalin, Take It 2 The Limit (Selle Francais)? 

He's standing at Hartpury Home Farm Stud, and have some stunning youngstock on the ground, one even qualified British Young Event Horse Championship andI believe was in the top 10. 

Definitely worth a look!


----------



## seabsicuit2 (2 February 2011)

If her temperment is so good & limbs/feet are good, you really should consider frozen from Fleetwater Opposition, then youv'e got the same cross as Opposition Buzz who is Opposition x java Tiger. And that would be a good commercial foal as well.

Mill law would be good if her limbs are spot on. 

A second vote for Take it 2 the Limit, he is qualified for 4 star and is 7/8 TB x SF and is very sound & tough.

I think crossed with the right mare his progeny will be great, if he is put to a full TB or 7/8 TB that gives a lighter version of him which is very athletic. 

Have a 4 y.o by TI2TL out of a full TB mare and she is very short coupled, leggy with a really smashing temperment and moves well & just wants to please.

His oldest stock are 5 and already doing well in the BE young horse classes etc.


----------



## eventrider23 (2 February 2011)

Are you coming to the SSGB stallion parade this weekend?  Just thinking that Primitive Proposal is set to be there along with loads of other event and jump sires.  Plus the silent auction that is taking placing includes Landford Common Stud stallions that include the above mentioned Obbosition Buzz.


----------



## illy89 (2 February 2011)

I have a Brief Encounter foal who is just coming up to 9months. I don't have any recent pics of her but will attach a few from the summer. I used him because my eventer has bags of talent on the jumping side of things but not the best temperament (hot hedded tb!!) and I also wanted to add a bit of movement. Obviously a lot still to be seen as she is so young but i certainly cannot fault her temperament and attitude thus far, she has been a pleasure to handle from day one.
I have a ISH mare that it is my dream to breed from but as yet i have not been able to bring myself to put her in foal as like riding her far too much! She too is slightly long in the back but has the sweetest temperament, bold brave and genuine, a decent jump and paces. Mill Law will be my first choice with her as think a full tb will refine her and should produce a smart eventer. He has lots of youngstock out eventing very successfully.


----------



## kit279 (2 February 2011)

Little Tiger has two foals by Catherston Liberator and one by Jaguar Mail.  You can see a nice video of them here:-

http://www.phoebebuckleyeventing.co.../Entries/2010/6/13_Little_Little_Tigers!.html

Based on having seen them all, I would have a serious think about Jaguar Mail - the colt they have is absolutely knock-out.

There is one other stallion that I rather like the look of at the moment - the one that Stormhill Stud has called Spirit Land.  He's a small TB stallion but he moves and jumps like something else.  Not particularly proven, but Anne has got such an eye for a horse.


----------



## cundlegreen (2 February 2011)

I have posted this before, but as Kings Composer's name has come up again, here is a very short clip I took of him in 2009 when my mare went down there to him.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iUa0BjKAks

 FWIW, his fertility is excellent, and Angela is brilliant at getting mares in foal. My maiden took first covering. That saves a lot of keep/vets charges!


----------



## tipsytiger2 (2 February 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies, some good choices there! 

Love the BE filly, she looks very sweet.

I am going to Addington this weekend so hopefully something there will catch my eye! 

I have in the meantime become absolutely smitten with Honour Cruise, I just wonder what kind of a gamble I will be taking on an unproven ungraded sire? Also being so far away a "viewing" may prove somewhat difficult. I am a sucker for a grey and he is just gorgeous, and his lineage speaks for itself! I got the studcard yesterday and have looked at it 50 times already, if he were proven i'd have sent the nom form already! 

I really must get a pic up then you'll be able to see her conformation, re feet and limbs which may help in a choice! Having bred one youngster I need to part with as tbh he is far too much horse for me I really want to get this one right. 

I would say her major key points to improve on are her length of back, she is ever so slightly toe in on the NF, so slight you have to look for a very long time to see it - perhaps I am just being too particular! oh and she brushes ever so slightly behind so something uber straight is must! End product needs to be trainable, rideable and beautiful - is thawt too much to ask? lol

What are people's though on the influence of WB lines on an IDXTB mare? I really wanted to stick to a idxtb, tb or ish stallion - I know wb/irish/tb seems to be becoming an ever popular cross, I think I would consider it if I found the right one. 

I am rather liking the look of Catherston Liberator...

gosh decisions decisions help!


----------



## puddledub (2 February 2011)

Tessa Clark of West Kington Stud will vouch for my lad 'Bollin Terry' who stood there 4 seasons ago, so his stock in the south are now rising 3yos.  She says everyone is delighted with them and very excited.

He is full thoroughbred, has a fantastic temperament and produces well to all types of mares. www.puddledub.webs.com 

He is available AI and has exceptional fertility, and to top it all I am offering an 'early bird' discout just now


----------



## seabsicuit2 (2 February 2011)

Puddledub your lad looks really exciting and has a cracking pedigree for eventing...look forward to seeing his stock out and about!


----------



## Bumble1 (2 February 2011)

Just to throw in another name of a stallion that might fit the bill: Mighty Magic. 3/4 TB by Mytens out of a Heraldik mare, top eventing bloodlines, proven eventer himself, nice short coupled with fantastic uphill paces and a cracking jump. Already one graded son and highly ranked mares, we bought one of his first foals a few years back who was backed last year, a really nice straight forward bay gelding, absolutely correct straight limbs and conformation, good movement and a fantastic jump (regularly jumped out of his field). I know he's not ID but I think he ticks off all your boxes with great bloodlines, proven himself and good offspring


----------



## amy_b (3 February 2011)

i know you said pref not ginger buuutt....Chilli Morning is really smart, and has actual competition results unlike most of them!! i find alot of the event stallions are quite heavy. 
there is also springfield symphony who is quite young, by kings composer, we saw him in the stallion parade at bramham and hes really smart and our mare is currently cooking a foal by him for us!!


----------



## tipsytiger2 (4 February 2011)

amy_b said:



			i know you said pref not ginger buuutt....Chilli Morning is really smart, and has actual competition results unlike most of them!! i find alot of the event stallions are quite heavy. 
there is also springfield symphony who is quite young, by kings composer, we saw him in the stallion parade at bramham and hes really smart and our mare is currently cooking a foal by him for us!!
		
Click to expand...

springfield symphony is one of the reasons why i considered KC, I would like to produce somethign similar for myself! My mare is a slightly lighter version of his dam....why is this so hard?


----------



## amy_b (4 February 2011)

tipsytiger2 said:



			springfield symphony is one of the reasons why i considered KC, I would like to produce somethign similar for myself! My mare is a slightly lighter version of his dam....why is this so hard?
		
Click to expand...

I actually prefer springfield symphony to KC, spring has produced a really nice colt aswel. I'v told my mare that she can pick the sex so long as I pick the colour (i'v placed an order for a grey...!!)


----------



## falaise (4 February 2011)

I think if you are possibly going to sell you should stick to the ISH lines - cross in too much and breeding just looks 'messy'. However if you are looking to keep, there are a few classy uphill short coupled stallions that would really improve your mares weaknesses. 

If you like the Primitive line and are a sucker for a grey, try Primitive Star. I used him on my bay TB mare to improve her dressage for eventing (her weak point - TB says it all!) and this is the discipline in which they have competed him. Went to see him mid-season and we were allowed to see him up close, pat him, he was the sweetest stallion not at all silly considering he had covered mares that day aswell. Now have a beautiful grey filly rising 2, with great hopes for her future!! Mine was a 15yo maiden mare and she took first time with only one covering.

Good luck with whatever stallion you choose!


----------



## tipsytiger2 (7 February 2011)

post SSGB the stallions on my shortlist are:

kings composer
revolution
up with the lark
mill law
honour cruise

No particular order and all very different from one another! 

I am hoping to get to see some more of them in the flesh before I decide so a bit of travelling required on my behalf but should be worth it!


----------



## left rein (25 February 2011)

Tibbycat said:



			What about Mill Law or Classic Primitive?

Ive a mill law 2 yr old - hes horizontal - just fantastic - safest on the yard.  very trainable and had many offers for him just for his temperment

Plus he jumps for fun
x
		
Click to expand...

Both ML & Classic Primitive have super pedigrees and temperaments for eventing.   If you wish  to see some Classic Primitive progeny here is one of his foals from last year

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKhJHZm2Dr8

The foal has the same movement as his sire.  

Best of luck in your search, there are some lovely stallions and enjoy going to see them


----------



## parkside (5 March 2011)

tipsytiger2 said:



			This is my first post on HHO so hello all! 

I am looking for a stallion to cover my Java Tiger event mare this year.

I don't have any conformational shots on this computer as currently at work, I will endeavour to upload one from home later, I'm pretty sure I know her strength's/weaknesses but a new set of eyes is always welcomed! 

She is 16.2 3/4 tb 1/4 id sire is java tiger, dam is blue laser.

I'm really looking for a pure tb, and end up with a 7/8ths bred or an ISH - not that I am not a fan of warmbloods, I have 3, I just think in this instance I'd like to stick to her breeding.

She is a nice MW stamp of a mare and as I am unsure whether foaly will be for me or for sale I really want something classicly bred for eventing which will be easy to sell should I need to in future.

She really is a lovely mare, the sweetest I have ever known and will do anything you ask of her, she's no dobbin but 110% genuine and I have had a lot of fun and gained a lot of confidence on her over the years.

She is maiden and 14 in April and as much as I want to continue competing her, I desperately want a foal from her too.

She's played nanny to my other youngster and is such a sweet horse she will be a terrific mum.

Things I need to improve:

She's long in the back and slightly downhill - other than that she's perfect! 
I would be quite happy with a clone, she's tough, sound, healthy, genuine, bold, lives on thin air, and is a cuddly affectionate (slightly porky) wonder horse.

My criteria for a stallion:

tb/irish bloodlines
proven competition record
excellent temperament
short coupled with excellent uphill paces
pref not ginger lol

I had my heart set on Jumbo, I have been in love with him ever since I was a little girl, but I don't think he would suit her and have also heard that every now and then his progeny are a little toe in - a throw back from his ID bredding i think.

I have looked at his sons, Brief Encounter is my favourite but I haven't seen many of his offspring - I was hoping someone on here would have one! 

Others I am seriously considering:

Kings Composer
Primitive Proposal


I have looked at so many stallions (only online thank goodness for the internet) and am going to Addington Saturday to have a good look at a few there.

I would welcome any suggestions or previous experience of any suitable sires to similarly bred mares - or anyone with a java mare they've bred from

Many Thanks for taking the time to read
		
Click to expand...

Here - rather late is a brief Encounter filly - rising 4 - 16.2hh, in work 8 wks - very straightforward.

IMG]http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=289&pictureid=8850[/IMG]


----------



## JoBird (5 March 2011)

I got a cracking filly from the ISH black stallion Knockrath Spring.  He has a Facebook page so you can look at photos there. He does showjumping but is by Hand in Glove a 5* American Eventer.  My filly is now 3 and jumped my paddock fences with ease from about 8 months (!) and is the boldest thing out - totally unflappable so she will exceed in eventing as I doubt she would ever back of a fence.  He produces performance horses with real scope and boldness for the competitive rider.  Inexpensive stud fee too which is a bonus! I wouldnt use warmbloods for eventing but that's just my opinion! Happy hunting x


----------

